# Кто лечился или лечил детей в Туристе?



## yakkat (7 Апр 2008)

Уважаемые форумчане!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, впечатлениями о пребывании в санатории Турист. Есть ли альтернативы реабилитации с диагнозом компрессионный перелом позвонка. Складывается впечатление, что с таким диагнозом можно жить и даже не догадываться, что он есть. Ребенок упал на физре на мат. Учительница не только не сообщила врачу или нам, родителям, а при посещении ее бабушкой сказала, что "все падают и это не падение. упала на мат, все нормально"... Через неделю "на всякий случай" (страховку оформили и решили поводить по врачам, показать) показали хирургу. В срочном порядке ребенка госпитализировали в больницу. Все дополнительные исследования констатировали перелом. 

Кроме методики лечения больше всего волнут вопрос - как так могло оказаться, что после элементарного падения во время прыжка через перекладину ребенок ломает спину?! Ребенок живет в полноценной семье, хорошо питается и ест все витамины... очень спортивный... освоил  все уличные виды спорта - ролики, коньки, лыжи, плавает с маской... всего 10 лет .....

Премного благодарна за любые ответы! Спасибо!


----------



## strsve (7 Апр 2008)

Моя дочь дважды лечилась в Туристе по поводу Шейермана-Мау 4 года назад. Дети с переломами тоже лежали. Бытовые условия, персонал, лечение очень понравились. Там функционирует и школа. Шьют корсеты. На сайте "в контакте" есть клуб детей, которые постоянно ездят в Турист.Так что я Вам советую поехать.


----------



## Helen (7 Апр 2008)

> Кроме методики лечения больше всего волнут вопрос - как так могло оказаться, что после элементарного падения во время прыжка через перекладину ребенок ломает спину?!



Многое зависит от механизма травмы, т.е. то, каким образом ребенок приземлился. Вы спрашивали, как он упал?


----------

